# swans



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

I have not been able to make it out yet this week, I am wondering if anyone has, and if the swans are coming in more numbers. Last week it seemed like there was a small flock flying around the northern end of the lake, but I have not seen them down toward Farmington yet. So I am hoping the cold weather from the north has pushed more in.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

you wont see any swan down to farmington bay in tell the first part of dec if not later after the swan hunt ends. in less it get realy cold and start freeze thing up.there moving in but the big white ones wont be in tell around thanksgiving time.


----------



## skybuster (Nov 1, 2007)

"but the big white ones wont be in tell around thanksgiving time" that does not make any sense to. why would the big white ones stay north tell thanksgiving. are they wating for an invitation?


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

The DWR's aerial swan survey dated Oct. 30 shows more swans arriving in the Bear River end of the lake. Judging from past years, they won't be trickling south of there for at least 2-3 weeks, and even then, they won't be in numbers anywhere comparable to what's north of there.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

by skybuster on Thu Nov 01, 2007 12:56 pm

"but the big white ones wont be in tell around thanksgiving time" that does not make any sense to. why would the big white ones stay north tell thanksgiving. are they wating for an invitation?What i mean by the big white one. you will see a ton of young ones right now with a bunch of gray on them. Yes you will see some full plume white ones here now. but there body will not be as big as the ones that show up around thanksgiving time.If you have not hunted swan befor then it hard to understand if you ahve then it wont be hard to. for the big body full white one wait tell around thanksgiving time. here a swan that we got last year.you can see there some gray on them still. there small body and these where shot liek the 2nd weekend of nov.









here is my swan that i got the year befor first part of dec. you will see the differnt in them.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

This is what they look like the day before the season closes. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

hey tex i got it mate. :lol: it in my freezer.waiting to go on the wall.


----------



## duck devil (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice bird Darin. Last Wednesday I saw four swans on turpin at FB. They did not stay long.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

There was a flock of 8 to 10 that flew over us this morning in farmington bay (really close to the parking lot on the east dike).


----------



## ammo1 (Oct 1, 2007)

About 5:30 pm or so at famington there were around 15 or so that few over the east dike. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Well, I saw a flock of 10 or 12 Sunday morning, they flew right over me, there were a couple of nice big white ones in the flock, if only my buddy with a tag had went hunting that morning. After the hunt I drove around the auto route up at BRBR and there was a whole lot of them up in the north "no hunting" areas on the water; they didn't seem to be flying around up there, I only saw the one flock up in the air.


----------



## utmarshman (Nov 7, 2007)

I just wanted to add my 2cents here there is no reason to wait till thanksgiving or even December for a nice white swan. I am not sure, but I think white means it's an adult, gray means juvenil. I have people shooting nice white swans right now.


----------

